# Still pulling



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

After puppy classes for how ever many weeks rudi is still pulling - I was told by trainer not to get a harness or halti collar but I think that I need to try something - what would you recommend ?? I have spent ages pulling her back and not walking on of she pulls but the minute she feels the lead go slack she pulls xx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I have the same problem with Milo....in fact nearly any problem going I seem to have with Milo at the moment. He pulls badly on his lead causing him to make awful rasping noises.I too have done many training classes and tried stopping and changing direction to no avail,so for me the next step is to try a halti.Maybe if he can walk nicely with a halti it will become a habit and then he might walk better with a collar and lead.It's got to be worth a try.

Val


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

M trainer told me to get a harness. My two never pull on a harness and always pull on a collar I have no idea why. If I am taking them out on a lead I always put their harnesses on.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think eventually they do learn but it takes ages for some, Dudley is just over 6 months and he walks well nearly half the time now I would say, my trainer doesn't like halters or harnesses, but at one time did say it maybe a good idea to use occasionally if there were times that I couldn't do training walks rather than letting him pull, but to do at least one training walk a day, well somehow I never got around to getting one and just kept on with the training. Dudley has a half choke collar, yes he makes the terrible noises when pulling but I figure he knows how to stop it, when he does pull I stop when he pulls and wait for the lead to slacken before continuing, or turn and walk a few steps in the other direction, yes it looks daft but it seems to be finally working, I figure we may have cracked it by his first birthday! oh but of course forget it if there is anything exciting in front!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

We've always used a harness, we now stick to the ones from dog-games http://dog-games-shop.co.uk/. We initially had a size two but now use a size three, which is a lovely fit for Ollie. 

xx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - we had the same problem with Billy, we bought a gencon head collar but although it stopped him pulling he hated it. Got to the stage when he would cower in the corner when we tried to put it on! I think it was the bit that went round his mouth and nose he didn't like. 
We now have a halti harness and just attach his lead to that. He still pulls sometimes but walks much better on the harness than without. 
Good luck
H x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

tessybear said:


> M trainer told me to get a harness. My two never pull on a harness and always pull on a collar I have no idea why. If I am taking them out on a lead I always put their harnesses on.


Saffi is exactly the same - we always use a harness now.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I truly believe that some dogs will always pull...it is just programmed into them
an part of their nature. Betty is a terrible puller and although she is small and not an issue for me she almost chokes herself..I have tried a variety of head collars , all of which work but she doesn't really like them and tries to rub them off, I previously tried a halti harness but it gave her matts under armpits but may have another go now her coat is shorter.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pulling was the Bain of my life with Molly for the first few months.
I do think she is better now but by no means perfect. I even videod her on a lead walk to show my trainer to prove she can walk to heell as at the classes she insisted on bouncing around the room!!! 
With Molly it is ALWAYS reward based .. Oh how she loves a treat.. As soon as she sees my hand going to my pocket she's like a wee soldier stuck to my heel!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit started off great but has become a real puller now that he's older and stronger, with all the same rasping noises. I think it's because he has become more aware of cats & squirrels and seems to be searching for them as he looks into every drive way! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Bess is a puller, sometimes more than others, but after a week on a farm with just off-lead exercise while we were away, she is pulling more than ever!

Nik B's harness recommendation looked good ..... can anyone else recommend a good one?

S x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought a gentle leader headcollar for Scamp as he's a puller, it works ! Once he's off lead he forgets he's wearing it.
He's a big poo, weighs 22kg so we both needed a solution !


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Pulling was the Bain of my life with Molly for the first few months.
> I do think she is better now but by no means perfect. I even videod her on a lead walk to show my trainer to prove she can walk to heell as at the classes she insisted on bouncing around the room!!!
> With Molly it is ALWAYS reward based .. Oh how she loves a treat.. As soon as she sees my hand going to my pocket she's like a wee soldier stuck to my heel!!


Thats funny, Betty was the opposite...she would show off in lessons, walking to heel beautifully ( everyone was soo jealous) but oh as soon as she got out of the class room....pulled like a express train!!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I think I will nip and try a harness and if that doesn't work then I will get a halti collar - I have done all the training and in the house and garden I get it 100% and then outside she just pulls - I could have a treat in my hand and she would take the treat and then go back to pulling x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We have this problem too.. I felt like a numpty on Tuesday eve because we still haven't cracked it and the trainer said we need to work harder


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I always feel like a numpty at training - as I said Dudley does walk well half the time now, but never at training, at least I know that we are getting somewhere even if the trainer doesn't think so!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady used to be a real puller...I guess some dogs you can train them not to. and others are just more determined.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

My eddie pulls when we are on our way to the park but not so bad on the way back.I think I will try a harness on him to see if it helps. He is 6 months old now and getting stronger so it would be good to walk him without my shoulder coming out of it's socket lol


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh thank goodness it usn't just Pushca. She pulls as if going up hill and now she's bigger it really is a tug!!
If I carry treats she will heel but I get distracted or the park is in her sights and we're off again with me worried she'll choke and my arm will give up and pop out of the socket ( I love a dramatic feel)
I love the idea it is genetic: makes me feel better


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

I tried a harness on Eddie today and it was like taking a different dog for a walk.I will see what he is like when he gets used to it,I hope he doesn't start pulling again.thank you all for the tips.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok so Lola and I went out on a mission to crack this thing! I watched loads of YouTube videos to get hints. She was FAB. I kept changing direction if she pulled.. Suddenly she paid attention to me and walked beautifully. When we got close to home she got a bit over excited but I forgave her this as she did so well. Loads of treats required. Also warn before you change direction.. I say "ah ah no Lola this way!" She got so peeved off with the direction changing she became as good as gold!


----------



## lorrainepellett (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Emily and Harry, Murphy is now 14 weeks old and after 3 weeks of turning around going the back, stopping and starting - he still pulls! He even sits beautifully and waits for me to stand beside him, then I give him the command to walk...he pulls! He only does this on the way home and when I don't have the rest of the family with me. He just wants to get back to them, which is cute - but annoying! I have to go back to work next week and won't have the time to do the stop and start thing in the morning! I have today ordered an Mikki Anti pull harness from Amazon - it got very good reviews..so we will see. I plan to still use a lead in the evening when I have time and patience! 
Lorraine and Murphy


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

We have been using the harness now for 4 days and I would recommend it to anyone ,it's a godsend. No more bad shoulders


----------

